# Middle name for Malachi?



## MommyMika

Any suggestions on a good middle name for Malachi?:shrug:


----------



## fairy_gem

Malachi Noah
Malachi Gabriel
Malachi Leo
Malachi Caleb
Malachi Alexander
Malachi Alexis
Malachi Benjamin
Malachi Blake
Malachi Elliott
Malachi Flynn
Malachi Fynn
Malachi Ciaron
Malachi Issac
Malachi James
Malachi Logan
Malachi Nathaniel
Malachi Penn
Malachi Quinn
Malachi William
Malachi Zeke


x


----------



## dunlapangel

Malachi Cody 
Malachi Ethan
Malachi Jonathan 
Malachi Malcolm


----------



## woodzie2011

i love the name malachi. so if i did call my child that it would be malachi marc kevin wood, after my dad and brother who are very specail to me!


----------



## sarah1989

Malachi Bradyn
Malachi Austin
Malachi Timothy
Malachi Spencer
Malachi Blake
Malachi Dean
Malachi Jacob
Malachi Reid
Malachi Elijah
Malachi Nathan
Malachi Jesse
Malachi Devon
Malachi Jude
Malachi William


----------



## newmama

thomas?


----------



## Hevalouaddict

if you dont mind unusual names. Malachi roman?


----------



## KiansMummy

First off all i LOVE that name, heres my suggestions..
Malachi Daniel
Malachi Jack
Malachi Adam
Malachi Joseph
Malachi Mitchell
Malachi Thomas
Malachi Jonothan
Malachi Evan
Malachi Toby
Malachi Oliver
xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I like Malachi Elijah


----------



## abc123x

Fabulous name.

I think I'd go with something longer and traditional, maybe Malachi William or Malachi Andrew.


----------



## ShadowSeer

My friend has a little boy called Malachi Alastair.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

To be honest it depends on your surname. I think with a name like Malachi, you could do with a short-ish middle name;

John/Jon
Morgan
Jacob
Isaac
Luke


----------



## myasmumma

i would personally go for good old fashioned james :)


----------



## neadyda

Malachi Milo? it's different but lovely :) x


----------



## MommyMika

myasmumma said:


> i would personally go for good old fashioned james :)

James is my favorite combo, too :) but that's my husband's name and he doesn't want to use it :nope:


----------



## myasmumma

aww any reason why?..i think its a great reason to have it :)


----------



## MommyMika

myasmumma said:


> aww any reason why?..i think its a great reason to have it :)

He just says it would feel weird, he's realllllllly not into the idea.

Too bad because it goes so nicely!!!


----------



## myasmumma

aww yeh thats too bad :( how about thomas...or something like that i think two unusual names sounds too desperate to be unique (in my opinion anyway) i think something along those lines would go nicely


----------

